# Autotrail Frontier range - no Alde heating?



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

There's going to come a time, maybe sooner rather than later, when we will possibly be changing our 2008 Kontiki.

Having had Alde heating and caravans and a similar system has been available in the Kontiki for a few years, we're sold on the wet system idea. When or why won't Autotrail fit Alde in their "flagship" Frontier range?

We love the space and layout of both the Comanche and Chieftain but at c.£80k, we'd expect Alde as standard. Autotrail seem to be behind the times and if all else fails, a used 2013MY onwards Kontiki with Alde might be the way forward.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

And the purpose of your post is????

Sorry if that seems a tad harsh but it's a question you should be asking Autotrail!

Having said that its their choice what equipment they fit and its your choice what you spend your money on!!! 

It may be they feel that a blown air system provides a quicker warm up time than an Alde system. I have not had any experience of Alde so I am only guessing. 

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Another guess, cost and the extra work involved in fitting it, Alan.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Alde*

Hello, 
Profit, ie: cost saved per unit I suspect.

You have stated your preference for Alde I wouldn't compromise.

Slightly off topic, but MHs whatever the Marque devalue less that AutoTrail, therefore, they are doing you a favour pointing you toward another marque.

We have had AutoTrail from new couldn't give it away  well it took 18months to sell and lost more than on any other MH in 30 years of MHoming, My experience.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I'm a fan of Alde and personally would not have a van without it. However, having looked at both the Autotrail Chieftain and Swift Kontiki 679. If I had to choose between the two I could overcome the Alde issue. The build quality and materials used on the kontiki was shocking. I would not have one if it was given to me. 
Autotrail IMHO is a far better built van with solid materials. If Alde is the only issue I would think very hard.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

> stewartwebr said:
> 
> 
> > I would not have one if it was given to me.
> ...


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Friends have a van with Alde heating if doing a lot of rallying off ehu it's very very power hungry. I am a fan of the AT heating system, rarely use the blown air even in winter, the convector heater does it for us, gas or electric it can be left on all night in colder temperatures and the output is adjustable. We do a lot of rallying and use the van in winter it's a 7.5 metre Mohawk and it keeps the interior toasty. Your choice just an observation.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

deefordog said:


> > stewartwebr said:
> >
> >
> > > I would not have one if it was given to me.
> ...


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

We are currently in Spain Alicante area and one or two owners of vans in our part of the site say yes they love the Aldi heating but they eat gas whether this compared to the normal blown air system I do not know. We have the blown air and it is good but too warm to leave on O/night, currently some frosty nights but very warm during day so if its really cold we leave small oil fired radiater on low, which given the well insulated van (Rapido) is more than adequate.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

StewartJ said:


> Friends have a van with Alde heating if doing a lot of rallying off ehu it's very very power hungry. I am a fan of the AT heating system, rarely use the blown air even in winter, the convector heater does it for us, gas or electric it can be left on all night in colder temperatures and the output is adjustable. We do a lot of rallying and use the van in winter it's a 7.5 metre Mohawk and it keeps the interior toasty. Your choice just an observation.


I would agree , and having owned an Autotrail 696g and now a Mohawk for the last 2 years very rarely do we use the blown air heating , we use the convector heater which I agree is brilliant does not depend on the battery so no drain there as on other systems , shame more of the other manufacturers don't fit them ,also a lot less maintenance than an Alde system .


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

StewartJ said:


> Friends have a van with Alde heating if doing a lot of rallying off ehu it's very very power hungry. I am a fan of the AT heating system, rarely use the blown air even in winter, the convector heater does it for us, gas or electric it can be left on all night in colder temperatures and the output is adjustable. We do a lot of rallying and use the van in winter it's a 7.5 metre Mohawk and it keeps the interior toasty. Your choice just an observation.


Get your friends to have their boiler serviced as there must be something wrong with it (or their leisure batteries).

The only power used off grid is the very economical circulating pump and the odd spark to ignite the gas.

The Alde is also fully adjustable.

Another advantage is that the system supplies a tankful of hot water on arrival due to the heat exchanger linked to the engine cooling system.

BTW, my van is used all year round and is only ever on hookup on my driveway.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

stewartwebr said:


> deefordog said:
> 
> 
> > > stewartwebr said:
> ...


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

747 said:


> StewartJ said:
> 
> 
> > Friends have a van with Alde
> ...


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

W e have an AT Frontier Scout and although have nothing to compare it to, can't really fault the heating system for it's efficiency and adjustability. We use the vehicle as much in the winter as the summer and with the good insulation levels, have never come close to needing full power on.


----------



## stemark (Feb 13, 2015)

747 - you're forgetting the combustion air and exhaust fan.

Evs54 - the current Alde 3020 has no servicing requirement, it is 'service free'


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There are some strange contributions on here tonight.

Such as the Alde boiler needs a lot of expensive servicing. In the years that I have had Alde system motorhomes, the only problem I have had was having to replace the thermocouple and flame detector. Cost of £25 and did it myself in an hour (would have been 15 minutes if it had been more accessible).  

As for power usage, I have seen plenty of threads about 'power hungry' Truma systems when off grid. This is the first one I have ever come across saying Alde eats batteries. :wink: 

Anyway, we are slowly going off topic so I will leave you gentlemen to it as I will stick to my Burstners and forget about Swifts and Autotrails. :wink:


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

deefordog said:


> There's going to come a time, maybe sooner rather than later, when we will possibly be changing our 2008 Kontiki.
> 
> Having had Alde heating and caravans and a similar system has been available in the Kontiki for a few years, we're sold on the wet system idea. When or why won't Autotrail fit Alde in their "flagship" Frontier range?
> 
> We love the space and layout of both the Comanche and Chieftain but at c.£80k, we'd expect Alde as standard. Autotrail seem to be behind the times and if all else fails, a used 2013MY onwards Kontiki with Alde might be the way forward.


Found this on a caravan forum may be of intrest to you and others , 
http://www.practicalcaravan.com/forum/technical/44757-alde-central-heating


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi


This is an interesting thread for me as I have a Bess e795 with a Truma boiler and blown air heating that does the trick. In winter we give it a boost with the gas and then keep the electric on (when on EHU). The rest of the time the electric EHU works a treat and we turn it off/down to 1, at night.


There is a chance that we will be changing for an Autotrail Comanche at some stage in the future.


Re: Alde heating...can I ask what potentially gives it the edge over the blown air system that I currently have?


I am genuinely interested


ta


Graham:smile2:


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Alde heating is a wet system, similar to domestic central heating, and is plumbed through finned pipes (radiators) around the perimeter of the vehicle, namely the coldest area's as this is the outside walls, and warms from the extremes inwards. If installed right, with more finned pipework in the areas you need more heat (living area) it works very well. Variations in opinions about the Alde system usually are due to the installers getting sums wrong as to where heat is required most. It is a personal choice as to whether it is better or not. Personally I liked the heating when I had the Alde system in a caravan, but blown air systems have improved immensely too, with better controls and programmers in many cases.


I find that, whatever heating is installed, the cab area is often ignored, and as this is the least insulated area, with single glazed windows and air vents, and the area that is most likely to be providing fresh air into the vehicle, more attention should be given to warming this flow of colder air. It is often a 'cold spot', when it needn't be.


----------

